# OLD Mexico LIVE!!! 2015-2016



## deanstrong

It's that time of the year to crank this thing up again! Heading South of South Texas for another year of exciting hunts, cold cervezas, refreshing margaritas and weight gaining authentic cuisine!

Sit back and enjoy! We are gonna be chasing some bruisers this year!!!


----------



## deanstrong

A few teaser pics of potential candidates.


----------



## sotexhookset

Good Lord man. Dare say y'all will have some bigger brutes caped out this year than last. Nice. Drive safe bud.


----------



## deanstrong

sotexhookset said:


> Good Lord man. Dare say y'all will have some bigger brutes caped out this year than last. Nice. Drive safe bud.


Thank you and yes we should harvest some bigger deer this year vs last.


----------



## poco jim

Good Luck, you have some Monster deer.


----------



## sundownbrown

****, i think i would **** my pants


----------



## WillieT

I'm all in again. Loved keeping up with your thread last year and will again this year. That deer in the first two pics looks like a freak. Looks like it will be a good year.


----------



## broadonrod

Will be watching! Good luck this season!


----------



## DCAVA

Awesome animals!!

Subscribed, and good luck this season...


----------



## deanstrong

Thanks all!


----------



## Folsetth

I love the width and mass of that first deer, sure will make your hunters happy, just wish it was me.....


----------



## KIKO

Ayyy holy basket!



deanstrong said:


> A few teaser pics of potential candidates.


----------



## StinkBait

Wow! Looking forward to another year of adventures.


----------



## Brushpoppin

Muy chingon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaltyCabron

Just curious as to how safe you feel traveling there, I am on the El Macho Ranch Lease, 2 hrs south of Laredo, TX, but am being told by several friends not to go this year, that its way to dangerous, any advise or input appreciated....


----------



## deanstrong

SaltyCabron said:


> Just curious as to how safe you feel traveling there, I am on the El Macho Ranch Lease, 2 hrs south of Laredo, TX, but am being told by several friends not to go this year, that its way to dangerous, any advise or input appreciated....


What state? We don't have any issues. Never have. We are only 28 minutes from the Colombia crossing.


----------



## TxHunter1214

Wow!! very impressive deer Dean. Do you sell hunts or is this a private ranch? Good luck this year, im ready to see a few of those up close.


----------



## deanstrong

TxHunter1214 said:


> Wow!! very impressive deer Dean. Do you sell hunts or is this a private ranch? Good luck this year, im ready to see a few of those up close.


Thank you! Both


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser

You have to post a pic of the pet bob cat again. Good luck and looking forward to following.


----------



## fisHRman

Looking forward to all your pics and reports again.


----------



## MAROON

Yellow Mouth Chaser said:


> You have to post a pic of the pet bob cat again. Good luck and looking forward to following.


yep the cat and the javelina pics must be updated!


----------



## T_rout

Awesome bucks! Good luck with everything this year!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert Stuart

Great deer! 

Good luck this season


----------



## jimmyjames4900

I am headed to Mexico my self, I snuck my guns in just laid them in bed of truck under a towel. Gonna be fun!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DadSaid

Glad your posting again... I'm buckled in a ready to ride..


----------



## deanstrong

Will have a few pics shortly from my morning sit... Was fairly uneventful but did see a few nice deer.. Lot's of doe and great fawn crop but only 3 bucks...


----------



## deanstrong




----------



## chrigging

I really enjoyed your thread last year also, thanks for taking the time to share!


----------



## sundownbrown

oh man, those deer are awesome


----------



## JLX

Amazing deer! Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## Farpiece

*Monster*

Any idea what he would measure? What do yall think 6.5, Id say 5.5, he's in his prime.


----------



## saltaholic

Wow!!! Beautiful deer 


.


----------



## finz

Awesome deer!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Main Frame 8

Sweet Mother of Jesus.


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

Got to know, who is getting to shoot the wide monster in all the pics? I would think he's got a buyer already.


----------



## buckwild

Tuned in!!..


----------



## deanstrong

WEBB COUNTY BUZZ said:


> Got to know, who is getting to shoot the wide monster in all the pics? I would think he's got a buyer already.


He gets a pass this year. Will dart him and put him with 20 doe so he can spread his seed!


----------



## peckerwood

Your sure living the life!!!!


----------



## willydavenport

peckerwood said:


> Your sure living the life!!!!





deanstrong said:


> He gets a pass this year. Will dart him and put him with 20 doe so he can spread his seed!


So is ole Bullwinkle!


----------



## sotexhookset

Badass.


----------



## Bukkskin

deanstrong said:


> He gets a pass this year. Will dart him and put him with 20 doe so he can spread his seed!


Awesome!!!
Have a great year Dean.


----------



## reelgame04

Very nice bucks 

Sent from my HTC Desire 626s using Tapatalk


----------



## jgale

Nice deer! Can't wait to see what hits the ground.


----------



## deanstrong

Thanks all! Ready for horns to start hitting the ground as well!!


----------



## deanstrong

Well it's a good thing I left for a bit. We got plenty of rain and I had a tough time getting in tonight. Crawling in to bed for the night and I'll get after it again in the morning. We'll see what the morning brings!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## deanstrong

The view is not too shabby out of the office window this morning


----------



## Flapp'n Shad

Gooooooood day in the morning!!!!!! somebody shut the front door!!!!
Any big coyotes?


----------



## WillieT

That buck looks like an oldie and a goodie.


----------



## deanstrong

shaggydog said:


> That buck looks like an oldie and a goodie.


How about the one behind him


----------



## WillieT

deanstrong said:


> How about the one behind him


Good grief. How did I miss that deer. Tunnel vision on the first one I guess. Looks like you are going to have a great year. Can't wait to "ride along with you."


----------



## Flapp'n Shad

I didn't even see the one behind him i was to focused on the one.


----------



## spitfire

Wow these have got to be some of the best deer I have seen in my life! They rival what you find up in Canada.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude

Another awesome pig man episode!


----------



## hankscke123

Come on dean let some bodies hit the floor,


----------



## deanstrong

Jay Baker said:


> Another awesome pig man episode!


Thanks. I didn't get to see it! Hope it was good.

Have a hunter in camp now. Blood will be shed!!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fisHRman

Great pics. Keep em coming.


----------



## Flapp'n Shad

deanstrong said:


> Thanks. I didn't get to see it! Hope it was good.
> 
> Have a hunter in camp now. Blood will be shed!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Gods sakes man don't wear snake proof chanklas on tv!!!!! Ol'e Dap dont play..lol good episode.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

deanstrong said:


> He gets a pass this year. Will dart him and put him with 20 doe so he can spread his seed!


Sounds like the life! For now anyways....


----------



## deanstrong

Flapp'n Shad said:


> Gods sakes man don't wear snake proof chanklas on tv!!!!! Ol'e Dap dont play..lol good episode.


Lol! It airs again tonight. Gonna try and catch it at 6:30


----------



## deanstrong

First one of the season down. Long story to go with him but overall a win!

Congrats Mr Brad and once again thank you for your numerous years of Service in our United States Military. Happy late Veterans Day!!


----------



## broadonrod

That's a dandy! Congrats!


----------



## WillieT

That's a great start.


----------



## deanstrong

179 5/8" over 37" of mass and 27" beams. 23 wide


----------



## Flapp'n Shad

GOOOOOOOOOOOD DAY IN THE MORNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thats a nice deer.:brew2::brew2::brew2::brew2::brew2:


----------



## jgale

Awesome buck! Keep em coming!


----------



## 30 stones

That right there is just an awesome buck congrats. The tine lenght, the mass, the width, and how symmetrical he is wow.


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

very nice buck... congrats


----------



## fishin shallow

Good lawd that's a nice buck...where the pics of the pets.


----------



## DadSaid

Wow... Great Buck..


----------



## deanstrong

Thanks all!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## spurgersalty

deanstrong said:


> 179 5/8" over 37" of mass and 27" beams. 23 wide


Okay, the shooters nose is fine in the field pic you posted, but bandaged in the later picture, that you posted first. This has to be a good story. Give it up, Dean.


----------



## deanstrong

spurgersalty said:


> Okay, the shooters nose is fine in the field pic you posted, but bandaged in the later picture, that you posted first. This has to be a good story. Give it up, Dean.


Lmao!!! Because it was a breathing strip to stop his snoring. I woke him up when the Cowboys showed up with his deer!

He thought he was in the twilight zone. He add already resulted to looking for birds. Never thought he'd get a good recovery

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## spurgersalty

deanstrong said:


> Lmao!!! Because it was a breathing strip to stop his snoring. I woke him up when the Cowboys showed up with his deer!
> 
> He thought he was in the twilight zone. He add already resulted to looking for birds. Never thought he'd get a good recovery
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


His snoring wakes you up in another room??? We'll just call him stihl then.
I'll be waiting on the long story involved though, Dean.
Another awesome year to keep up.


----------



## Ridin_Skinny

Any new updates from south of the border??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deanstrong

Ridin_Skinny said:


> Any new updates from south of the border??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Been on break for holiday. Ramp it back up tomorrow


----------



## sotexhookset

deanstrong said:


> Lmao!!! Because it was a breathing strip to stop his snoring. I woke him up when the Cowboys showed up with his deer!
> 
> He thought he was in the twilight zone. He add already resulted to looking for birds. Never thought he'd get a good recovery
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Some funny chit right there. Lol. Another extremely nice buck again too.


----------



## sundownbrown

Congrats to the hunter, love the pics from down there it looks so wild down there


----------



## deanstrong

Finally got this guy darted. What a specimen. Off to go spread his genetics!!!


----------



## WillieT

Wow! Been waiting for you to post back up. How is the hunting going? Need some pics of some good deer as well as the camp pets. Hope the javi and the cat are doing well.


----------



## deanstrong

Just really getting started. Filming all this week.


----------



## Fishdaze

That is an incredible buck!


----------



## Big Guns 1971

Realy nice deer.


----------



## WillieT

What's going on down there. Would love to see some more pics from you.


----------



## deanstrong

It's been busy


----------



## deanstrong




----------



## deanstrong




----------



## deanstrong

Some good fun too


----------



## WillieT

That's what I'm talking about. Great pics and some fine deer. Thanks for posting. Are the pet javi and the bobcat still around?


----------



## deanstrong




----------



## WillieT

That's great. That dog is going to eat that buck. lol


----------



## reelgame04

Great pics I can't wait till I go hunting South of the border next week also

Sent from my HTC Desire 626s using Tapatalk


----------



## sotexhookset

Good stuff man. That 14 is an absolute stud. What a deer.


----------



## finz

Congrats!! Awesome!!


----------



## deanstrong

sotexhookset said:


> Good stuff man. That 14 is an absolute stud. What a deer.


219


----------



## WADER13

I got to hunt a first class place in Mexico last year. The deer down there are unbelievable. Dean are yall high fence or low? I saw on one of your posts somewhere once yall hunted 34,000 acres or something like that.....the place I went was low fence 6,000 acres. I walked up within 30 yards bow in hand of a 170 class 13 pt down there sneaking up on javies and he looked at me like ***? Then calmly walked off. 

Also, what were the numbers on the deer in previous post yall darted? You could kick a field goal between his spread!


----------



## deanstrong

One of 2cools very own with his old 203" stud!!!!!


----------



## TRRIFLE

Good luck and safe travels!


----------



## deanstrong

Another one of 2cools very own with his Behemoth!! Right down to the last minute of the last hunt but we pulled out all the stops to get it done!!


----------



## deanstrong

550" of bone that hit the ground in 18 hours. When it's hot, it's hot!!


----------



## reelgame04

PigMan at the ranch 

Sent from my HTC Desire 626s using Tapatalk


----------



## T_rout

Awesome bucks!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ridin_Skinny

Very cool 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finz

Awesome Dean congrats on some real beauties!!


----------



## BigKal77

*Ranch*

Are you hunting off highway 2 on a ranch called Bonanza? The reason I am asking is because we had some cowboys working on our ranch that have pictures of the 14pt and 8pt and said it was killed on that ranch.


----------



## deanstrong

BigKal77 said:


> Are you hunting off highway 2 on a ranch called Bonanza? The reason I am asking is because we had some cowboys working on our ranch that have pictures of the 14pt and 8pt and said it was killed on that ranch.


Lol!!!! Negative!!! I know the owner of Bonanza well Delfino Garcia and we are El Puerto up close to Colombia.

You can check out our page on Facebook El Puerto Ranch


----------



## deanstrong

Great father and son hunt from Georgia. 186 1/8 and 148 1/8 8 point.


----------



## aggiebret

Wow!!! Now those are some deer!


----------



## DadSaid

I really miss hunting down there. I need to go with you guys.
great deer, thanks for sharing


----------



## RedXCross

Very Nice Dean.


----------



## kweber

what'd yall end up doing with all them dang jackrabbits?


----------



## deanstrong

Another BBD!!


----------



## deanstrong

A better pic


----------



## DCAVA

Wow bad arse animals bro!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calfroper81

What an awesome buck. Some great deer you have there


----------



## WillieT

Those are some great bucks. Thanks for sharing those pics.


----------



## emed

Congrats on that bruiser. He's a trophy for sure.


----------



## deanstrong

My 12 year old boy is having a ball tending to guests etc.

He's made this little video on his phone. He's not done yet but I couldn't wait to share. I'll post the finished product as well.

He also got his first two bow kills in this video too.

Proud papa. I believe he's hooked.

He said in a shaky voice afterwards with a big smile "Dad that's different than gun hunting"

I hope y'all enjoy!


----------



## tpool

That's an awesome video! Glad your boy is getting raised like that! Congrats!

T-Bone (tpool)


----------



## jtburf

Great video, congrats to your son for sticking the Javi

Nice buck you have taken so far.

John


----------



## RedXCross

Awesome, nice deer


----------



## sea sick

Awesome video.


----------



## mark_08

Awesome pics and nice video!


----------



## fisHRman

Thanks for all the pics - you are keeping us office-bound wannabes entertained!


----------



## reelgame04

Great Video good looking bucks 

Sent from my HTC Desire 626s using Tapatalk


----------



## sparrish8

Some slobs in the pics for sho!


----------



## ivomec

*Season closes in Mexico*

When does the season close in Mexico?


----------



## deanstrong

ivomec said:


> When does the season close in Mexico?


End of February


----------



## WillieT

We need an update. What's going on down there. Hope you have not been carried off by the banditos.


----------



## deanstrong

shaggydog said:


> We need an update. What's going on down there. Hope you have not been carried off by the banditos.


Lol! Nope. Been busy. Group of 10 Lousiana boyz rolled in and nothing's been the same sense.

Nothing under 170 harvested and 3 bucks over 200. Good group of guys. Home now for a much needed break after those guys.

We've wrapped up our trophy hunts for the year. I've got a few management hunts left to do and then it will be a wrap!


----------



## jtburf

Good lord that is a fine mess of antlers!!

Your running a neat operation.

John


----------



## old 37

What a successful hunt!!


----------



## Big Bone

Great deer
Congrats to the hunters 


Beau


----------



## jtburf

Dean,

Caught a show this week called Just Junni, looked a lot like you and your place.

If so that was a heck of buck she shot.

John


----------



## deanstrong

jtburf said:


> Dean,
> 
> Caught a show this week called Just Junni, looked a lot like you and your place.
> 
> If so that was a heck of buck she shot.
> 
> John


Yes Sir. That was us. It's two episodes actually. Not sure which one you caught


----------



## jtburf

deanstrong said:


> Yes Sir. That was us. It's two episodes actually. Not sure which one you caught


She shot 2 havi's, and a good buck with her Savage, she teared up at the end talking about her boys.

John


----------



## deanstrong

jtburf said:


> She shot 2 havi's, and a good buck with her Savage, she teared up at the end talking about her boys.
> 
> John


That was the 2nd episode


----------

